# Got a question aboute R33GTS-T



## Patrik (Sep 17, 2003)

Saw they come in GTS-T *M* GTS-T *L*.
And those letters in ** stands for and difference betwene them?
How many different *m*, *l*, *?*, versions do they come in?


----------

